# Melanotan 2



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

Been on for 2 weeks now
I am black as ??
I mixed in 1cc BA to the 10,000mcg. Bottle
Been taking 5 tics around 3 times per week
I am really screwing up because I have been to lazy to do the math on my dosr- the stuff is working incredable
Here is the big kicker- Been using the Melanotan 2 for 3 summers in a row and I have never put it in the fridge ever.
The mixed bottle sits in a 70 degree room- some times a little warmer, but I get darker then I would ever want to get.
I have used a bottle that was mixed 4 months before also with no problems and killer results
Just wanted to share that with you guys


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, that dose will definitely darken you up for sure.  I have never kept it at room temp after I mix in the ba water, but thats good to know.  My wife loves it and a buddy's wife loves the stuff too.  Works like nothing else.  My wife is Caucasian and a few years ago, friends started asking me what she was mixed with, because she got so dark..haha


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

How much am I taking?
If I skip for 3 days you can see a difference? ??
People tell me that
People are nuts thow


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, as best as I can figure, your taking 50mcg per tick mark, or IU.  So 5 would be 250mcg.  I generally took like 50mcg a couple times a week and got pretty dark.  But, I think each person is unique.  I used it once a week before, and did fine.  My wife used to do about 50mcg a couple times a week and turned into a Latina..lol.  Maybe Magnus will weigh in, I know his wang turned dark as coal when he was using it a couple years ago..lol (according to him, but he never posted up a pic...lol)


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks man
I know it's probably not smart not to put in fridge but I would never remember to take my shot if I put it in there
Hopefully I don' t grow shit in it
Maybe been lucky so far


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 1, 2016)

Omh wtf dude.. injustvstarted this past week. I took 500mcg the first pin last saturday got sick and crazy erection. Took 2nd pin at 250mcg on Wednesday and was fucking dying thinking i needed to go to the hospital.  

Here i read about this shit and im like what the hell ahahah. Im traumatized. I am getting a tan quickly with only 2 days of 2hrs of sun. Scared to see how dark i get as im mexican/white but have light skin.


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

I have 2 eat first before my shot or I get sick as hell. After the shot I don't feel the best but go to bed- the next day I am fine.
I would puke every were at 500 mcg.
I could never take as much as Magnus has or does- I would be sick the next day also
I do love the stuff thow


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah eating seemed to help but the nauseous feeling is just overwhelming. Magnus suggested starting off at 50mcg daily, and I hope i can tolerate that. 

In similarity to your starting post, I actually forgot to store it in the refrigerator for a few days and it was hot in my house. I out it in the refrigerator and added BW a few later. From the past injection, it seems that i did not ruin the stuff lol.


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

I just brought my shot down to 125 mcg. Just now. I am to dark with more


----------



## tim.werner (Sep 8, 2016)

Did you really store it in a freezer at -20 degrees C  as it written 

Can i use a usual fridge?


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 8, 2016)

tim.werner said:


> Did you really store it in a freezer at -20 degrees C  as it written
> 
> Can i use a usual fridge?



You need to take that link out of your signature.  You also have pictures of a friend of mine and his wife on that site and I guarantee you do not have permission.


----------

